# Baby Kept in Car Boot in France



## Jillaroo (Oct 28, 2013)

_How in the hell could someone do this to a baby, very upset to read this horrific story, i just hope the poor darling will be ok._


http://www.smh.com.au/world/baby-girl-found-living-in-car-boot-in-france-20131029-2wcd9.html


----------



## nan (Oct 28, 2013)

What a sick women, surely she could have left the baby in a hospital, church, or somewhere safe rather than keep the child in the trunk of a truck,thank goodness the other children have been taken away from her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2013)

I have no mercy for people who do things like this to their children, I wish someone would do the same exact thing to the mother, and then lock her up and take all her kids away for good.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

Lately, it seems we are reading about more and more horrific things that parents do to children.  I can't understand what we are coming to in this world that so many unspeakable things are happening.

Just when you think it can't get worse, here it is:

This situation which happened in France is monstrous and has no doubt ruined this young boy for life.  I cannot think of a punishment severe enough for this mother.

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/...egins-for-mother-in-sons-jail-rape/index.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 28, 2013)

_*OMG*__  Hanging is too good for those two monsters, how in the hell can a Mother hold her 4 yr old while the stepfather repeatedly rapes the poor innocent baby, let the public deal with the vile monsters, stone them to death. I only pray to god that the man has not done any internal damage to the child, although i fear it would have,and i pray that he can rise above these horrendous things that have been done to him and grow up to be a healthy boy, i feel sick to the stomach over these 2 stories. So very sad._


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2013)

Dumb me .. I was trying to figure out what is meant by a car boot  .... okay, trunk! 

I kept thinking of the clamps put on car tires to lock them in place  and couldn't make sense of the story.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 29, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Dumb me .. I was trying to figure out what is meant by a car boot  .... okay, trunk!
> 
> I kept thinking of the clamps put on car tires to lock them in place  and couldn't make sense of the story.



:lofl: Yeah Bonnie, Those folks from the UK sure make a mess of the English language.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

I wonder where all the anti-capital punishment folks are now - I don't hear much from them about this.

Sick, sick people. And they say that the U.S. has the market cornered on perversion. 

Perhaps now my idea of intelligence and personality testing requirements for parenthood won't be laughed off so easily ...


----------



## That Guy (Oct 29, 2013)

Horrific people breed horrific people.  An endless chain of abuse.  It's the end of the world as we know it and I don't feel so fine.  Have come to realize I want those people done away with on the spot.  You are guilty of being a slimeball.  BANG.  Good-bye.


----------



## Sid (Oct 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I wonder where all the anti-capital punishment folks are now - I don't hear much from them about this.
> 
> Sick, sick people. And they say that the U.S. has the market cornered on perversion.
> 
> Perhaps now my idea of intelligence and personality testing requirements for parenthood won't be laughed off so easily ...


 
    Not laughing at your ideas.  Who's gonna set the standards?


----------



## Rainee (Nov 1, 2013)

This is just dreadful behaviour.. and I do truly hope they will be punished very harshly as its just too Horrible to read .. 
disgusting behaviour and the punishment should be the worst they can do to the offenders..


----------



## That Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

Again, I don't favor cruel and unusual punishment.  Rather, swift *Annihilation.*


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Again, I don't favor cruel and unusual punishment.  Rather, swift *Annihilation.*


----------



## Katybug (Nov 2, 2013)

It's too much for me to take in.  I have to scroll down quickly and can't bear to read the links....just saying there is no punishment remotely harsh enough for those who harm children in the manner of what I am picking up just skimming.  

Democrat?  Yes    Capital punishment?  YES!!!  My only complaint w/capital punishment, it's way too easy!


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 8, 2013)

How about a 'stump hanging' for the man. Trying to think of something as appropriate for the women, but can't. People like this at the very least should be sterilized.


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 26, 2013)

Something, I do not understand at all: How in the hell can anyone leave a baby/young child in a car and then forget about them? WTF is that about? People who do this also are not charged with manslaughter, why not?


----------



## Rainee (Nov 27, 2013)

You would have to wonder what they are thinking ! and also how can they be so careless? they should have the child taken away , 
as their life is in danger .. something strange happened in our local shopping car park the other day .. we went to walk down to our car to take our groceries there and in a car space was a baby`s pram or carriage as you might call them.. no baby in there so it was a mystery ... my guess is that the person put the baby in the car out of the pram and drove off leaving the pram behind.. wish I had of taken a photo of it.. but it looked strange at the time as you wouldn`t think to see one of them in a car space on its own..


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 27, 2013)

A dear friend who taught with me came running into my room and begged me to cover her class. She just realized she had forgotten to take her 6 month old baby by the sitter and had left her in the car. The stress of home and job that day she simply forgot.

What I think is really criminal was the police dash-cam video showing a women he had stop and given a warning for having a taillight out. She had a very large box in the back seat. He returned to his car and then saw her get out of her car go to the trunk open it and get 2 small children and a baby in a car seat out of the trunk and put them in the car. He went back and arrested her and had social services take the children.  All this was caught on video.


----------

